# Walmarts in Vegas



## hefleycatz (Jun 8, 2012)

We will be staying at Tahiti Village and I know there are 3-4 Walmarts in the area.  Any locals have any suggestions for the best one.  We would probably be more toward the mega than the neighbor type.  (One stop shopping).  Thanks.

lee


----------



## Karen G (Jun 8, 2012)

hefleycatz said:


> We will be staying at Tahiti Village and I know there are 3-4 Walmarts in the area.  Any locals have any suggestions for the best one.  We would probably be more toward the mega than the neighbor type.  (One stop shopping).  Thanks.
> 
> lee


The one I go to is located at 2310 E Serene Ave
Las Vegas, NV 89123-3248.

There is one just a tiny bit closer to Tahiti Village at 6005 S Eastern Ave
Las Vegas, NV 89119-3135

The address of Tahiti Village is 7200 Las Vegas Blvd S
Las Vegas, NV 89119-4020 so you can do a mapquest search to see how to get there.

Another one that's nearby is 7200 Arroyo Crossing Parkway Las Vegas


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 8, 2012)

Really?   coming all the way from the midwest to Vegas and your wanting to find the "Best" Walmart???   there is a Walmart Super center on Eastern Ave not too far from the Tahiti Village if that''s what you are really looking for.   IMHO if you've seen one Walmart Super center you've seen them all! I tend to look for Local or regional stores when on Vacation. you can find some unique stuff and it helps support the local economy!  there is a Whole foods pretty close to TV  on Las vegas Bvld.     still a national Chain, but better grub than WallyWorld  IMHO      Enjoy Vegas!    RT


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 8, 2012)

If you want a Super WalMart, then go to the one on Serene, it is the easiest to get to.  Take the I-215 Beltway East to Eastern Avenue, then make two right turns and you are there.

If all you want are food, sundries, and health and beauty aids, then you might want to go to the WalMart Neighborhood Store, which is a grocery.  Not only is it much less busy, it is significantly closer.  It is on Silverado Ranch and Bermuda.  Go South on Las Vegas Blvd, turn Left on Silverado Ranch.  It will be on your left as soon as you pass Bermuda.

Fern


----------



## hefleycatz (Jun 9, 2012)

roadtriper said:


> Really?   coming all the way from the midwest to Vegas and your wanting to find the "Best" Walmart???   there is a Walmart Super center on Eastern Ave not too far from the Tahiti Village if that''s what you are really looking for.   IMHO if you've seen one Walmart Super center you've seen them all! I tend to look for Local or regional stores when on Vacation. you can find some unique stuff and it helps support the local economy!  there is a Whole foods pretty close to TV  on Las vegas Bvld.     still a national Chain, but better grub than WallyWorld  IMHO      Enjoy Vegas!    RT



We are not planning a site seeing trip to Walmart, just picking up chips, sodas, milk, etc.  (Although hubby works for Sara Lee and we do like to see the regional items, much more fun in Mexico though).

Thanks Fern and Karen.

lee


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2012)

Kind of off the request, but my favorite for great 'timeshare grub,' prepared foods and snacks and adult beverages is Trader Joe's. In Las Vegas, there's one on Green Valley Pkwy W. of the airport.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Jun 9, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Kind of off the request, but my favorite for great 'timeshare grub,' prepared foods and snacks and adult beverages is Trader Joe's. In Las Vegas, there's one on Green Valley Pkwy W. of the airport.


Actually both Trader Joe's are east of the airport in Henderson. One is at Green Valley Pkwy. and Sunset Rd. The other is at 10345 S. Eastern Avenue.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2012)

Y'know I knew that Green Valley is E. of the airport, but sometimes my fingers can't tell which direction my mind says to type. Sorry for the confusion. Mine, not yours. 

Jim


----------



## dwojo (Jun 9, 2012)

There is a plaza with an assortment of stores a few hundred yards away across one street.


----------

